# Oversized Red and Game Warden



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

Need some advise.
We fished the N. Jetty at Galveston yesterday and I caught my first ever oversized Redfish (34") and decided to keep it. On the way back to Galveston, my partner and I were discussing when do you tag the fish. As I got to the CG station, we were pulled over by the game warden and he asked if we had any fish. I cheerfuly answered "yes, 1 oversized red and a Sheepshead". The game warden boarded my boat and asked to see the fish, which we showed him and then he asked where the tag was and I said right here in my wallet. Being that it was my first big red, I didn't know that you are to tag them right away. 
*SO, as he was writing me a ticket*, he very nicely explained the regulations about tagging fish.

The GW said that I have to go in front of the Judge in Crystal Beach and the judge will determine what the fine will be. He also indicated on the ticket that there is no "civil restitution" and "no seizure" of the fish.

Question: What should I expect as far as a fine? Is there any way out of this ticket. 
Any Advice would be great.
Thanks

***In case you were wondering the GW was very proffessional and curtious****


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tell him you didnt have a pen. Always place tag on animal as soon as you touch it.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Beto

Civil restitution is the fine that the judge can give you to replace the fish had it been seized. he cut you some slack.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I got a ticket for an over sized black drum when I was new to saltwater fishing and tagging. It cost me $281. It would have been more but the fish was still alive and was released by the GW!


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

ask your friend for a get out of jail card for free


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*wardens*

Last year, a man in my chuch and his son were fishing and caught some "slot" reds. They were 28" - or so they thought. The warden pinched the tails - 1/2 inch over - so he wrote them up. $75.00 bux a piece for 2 fish.

Nothing over 27" stays in the boat without a tag now ....

I appreciate the work of our wardens immensely - the letter of the law is the letter of the law. They have the responsibility to follow it. However, grace is nice when it is given.

Good Luck - let us know how it turns out.

Mark


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Just as you wouldnt take a buck to camp without tagging it, you would't take a bull red to the boat ramp without a tag. The game warden will not accept lack of knowledge as an excuse.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

It falls under the same question as, "When do you tag your deer?" As soon as it's ground checked. Can't plead ignorance.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Its on page 41 of the Outdoor Manuel they offer you when you purchase your hunting/fishing license. Don't think you're the first to learn it courtesy of a GW and a fine though!

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/nonpwdpubs/media/outdoor_annual_2006_2007.pdf


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Crystal Beach.....JP Court.....275-500.00

Don't be late either.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

thats why i let every red go over 27"...just for that reason.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

It will cost you 250-300 dollars. Just pay it. No need to argue, just will cost you more time. Think of it as a learning experience.


----------



## PiePuncher (Jul 14, 2005)

Not having a pen is not an excuse and you need more than to just write on the tag. If you look on the back of the tag, there are dates that need to be cut out too. If you just write on the tag, you still might get a ticket. The dates need to be cut or notched out.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats on your first big Red.......


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

My friend caught an oversize red last year and didn't tag it. Can you say "TICKET TIME....."
Fine...$250 for the fish and $500 "restitution fee" or what the wardan called it "A restocking fee"


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

That sucks. Of course the GW didn't have much of a choice. If you don't tag the fish when you get it on board and (assuming you don't get stopped) why would you burn the tag? Same way on a deer = 
"Officer I was going to tag him when I got home!" 
Sure. 

Tough way to learn but I'm glad he recommended waiving restitution. I would be very polite, and contrite in front of the judge because I'll bet a coke that HE (not the GW) actually decides whether you'll be charged restitution.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

"But officer, I was just going to drive 100 until I saw a speed limit sign."

Ignorance of the law isn't innocence....it just makes you look stupid.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

nice catch - while most of are unable to recall the date that they caught their first big bull red, you can. 

all you have to do is look at your ticket ,You have it in writing . 

my friend remembers the date he first had sex. he kept the sales ticket.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Try telling the Judge that since said Redfish didn't have any antlers or legs to which you could attach your tag, you put it in said Redfishes mouth and he ate it!! Then explain how earlier in the day you had to fend off a Great White Shark from eating your boat, and lost your knife when you embedded it in his head, hence the reason that you were heading to the dock where you could buy a new knife, so that you could gut said Redfish, thus retrieving your tag! :slimer:


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*My Take!*

They oughta get rid of that 1 oversized red that you have to tag and add 1 to our daily limits that fits in the 20"-28" slot range. That way we can keep 4 and leave the sows that are laying eggs alone! No one needs to keep these big bull reds, specially for eating purposes. They have very coarse meat and have more red in them than Saddams a$s after he got captured. They taste horribly and definately need to be left alone! That is the Hen of the red fish,,, without no hen you dont get any eggs for breakfast, got tha point...


----------



## SEddleman (Aug 12, 2005)

Remember when they increased the flounder size limit? I missed that change! and had a cooler full of flounder that did not quite make the new size requirement. Pleading ignorance did not help me $$$$.

But I know the size limit now!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

the WORST thing they could do is get rid of the redfish tag!!! If they did allow one over 28" per person per day, they would be destroyed at the jetties and texas city dike. i know a lot of people that would not throw one back in a heart beat if they could keep it legally every time they go. btw...good job on the red!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good job on the red but the GW was just doing his job.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I got written a ticket for a MIP by a game warden at Fat Boys. It cost $200 too.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

brazosdude said:


> They oughta get rid of that 1 oversized red that you have to tag and add 1 to our daily limits that fits in the 20"-28" slot range. That way we can keep 4 and leave the sows that are laying eggs alone! No one needs to keep these big bull reds, specially for eating purposes. They have very coarse meat and have more red in them than Saddams a$s after he got captured. They taste horribly and definately need to be left alone! That is the Hen of the red fish,,, without no hen you dont get any eggs for breakfast, got tha point...


I've caught a few, and turned them all loose, but

1. They don't taste as horrible as many people would have you believe. When I lived in Louisiana I ate some that were off big ones and it wasn't bad. 
And
2. They make a beautiful mount. And I don't care what anyone says, a fiberglass replica is not NEARLY the equal of a good skin mount. I'll probably have one done some day. 
3. Three reds a day in the slot is plenty of meat.

The tag deal isn't perfect, but I think its a good compromise.


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

Benelliboss said:


> the WORST thing they could do is get rid of the redfish tag!!! If they did allow one over 28" per person per day, they would be destroyed at the jetties and texas city dike. i know a lot of people that would not throw one back in a heart beat if they could keep it legally every time they go. btw...good job on the red!


He wasn't saying to allow you to keep 1 fish over 28 a day. Just to change the 3 slot fish limit to being able to keep 4 slot limit fish (20-28).

I am not sure what I agree with. I like the 3 fish limit, great size for half shell grilling. I have never used my tags, just let the oversized go. We eat grilled reds all of the time. I am fine with the rules as they are now for reds. Always nice to say you got a "limit" and that is pretty easy to do now that they are abundant.

One day, I will mount one over the slot, they are really pretty! It will come from a bay and not the gulf though.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

I got checked once and learned something I never thought about. GW asked of I had any fish. I had 3 slot reds. He asked to see them, so I pulled them out and laid one on the ice chest lid. He grabbed his measuring tape and said he doesn't go by the ruler on a ice chest lid. He had seen them off as much as a inch. I never thought of that! Sure enough my ruler on the lid was 1/2 inch off. 20" on the lid was 20 1/2" on the tape. It was all good, but I learned something.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

*Q*

What does a $500 red fish taste like?


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

So...Did u get a picture of the fish at least? wanna show it if so? haha..i hope everything goes well


----------



## kiwi (May 14, 2006)

I agree with Big John, I wish you the best of luck but you have to know the rules if you gonna play.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

*red man*

red man


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

they are known not to get yor summons to you in the mail and say they mailed so keep checking with them to see when you need to be in court cost my buddy a failure to appear on top of fine he was in process of getting his tag out to tag his fish it was sitting in the ice chest and his other rod went to screaming so he shut the box to get his rod game warden came up and fined him he had all intentions of tagging it


----------



## matagordabubba (Jul 21, 2005)

Tag It As Soon As You Decide That You Are Going To Keep It...
$300.00


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Judy Vondra is a very nice judge. Tell her the same story you told here and she should cut you some slack. I have seen her throw some stuff out just because.


----------



## Ramm (May 1, 2006)

Judge Vondra $225.00


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*oh my*

golly jeepers that would cut into my fishin bad



jabx1962 said:


> Crystal Beach.....JP Court.....275-500.00
> 
> Don't be late either.


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

*Ok then...*

Thanks for all the replies and the sympathy

looks like it's going to cost me no matter what. I only have one pic of the fish but it was taken with my cell phone so it's not very good.
I will post an update as soon as I speak to the judge.
Preciate cha......


----------



## Hog-tied (Aug 26, 2005)

Same exact scenario with my dad and two brothers happened in Port A about 5 years ago. My brother caught the fish and it was the first oversized red ever landed in my boat and I knew we had to tag it but I didn't know when. Big mistake. Got pulled over in the marina and GW asked where the tag was and my brother pulled it out of his wallet. $500 ticket was the result and the GW cut us no slack due to our complete ignorance. Ignorance of the law is no excuse and we learned the hard way. Just cut out the date so it is 'spent' and put the tag in the cooler with the fish.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

im not sure putting the tag in the cooler is leagle either.the tag should be attatched to the tail of ther fish.im pretty sure most game wardens would except it in the cooler,unless maybe one was haveing a bad day. i dont bayfish much so i havnt exactly kept up with the tagging regs.but i do remember them showing how to tag a red in past issues of the rulebook.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

depends on the mood of the judge 50-500 for the fine


----------



## seastealth (Nov 1, 2006)

I had very similar conditions last year. I had the tag in my pocket with the date punched and just got distracted from placing the tag on the fish. He pulled us over as we were heading to the bay and checked us. I told him up front I had a tagged red but the tag was in my pocket and showed it to him. He told me to tag it as he wrote the ticket, Went to Crystal Beach and still was awarded an $80 fine.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well lesson learned I'm sure. At least you ran into a nice Warden.

TH


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

*Update!!!!*

I called yesterday and they havn't recived the ticket yet from TPW. The nice lady informed me that the usual fine is $225 . They will send me a letter with a form to fill out if I want to protest etc.
I ate some of the fish the other night, it sure didn't taste like a $225 fish but it was good.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

We've tagged a couple of them before that would not release. You don't get that much meat off of them and they are a pain to clean but it is better to use a dead fish for food than to throw it back for the crabs.

When we applied the tags, we took an old hook, stuck it through the tag and stuck it into the fish's tail.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Not a bad idea Brian. I save my tags for those 29 and 30 inchers when there is no redfish in the freezer, and I use leader material and just tie it onto the tail.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Interestingly, as bad as the conditions were last night (and I was foolish enough to be out in it), the game warden came to the TX City Dike and made his rounds. I saw him write at least 3 tickets for folks without a license on the pier. I don't know how much that costs but I'm glad I had mine. :wink: It's amazing how these guys show up in times and places you never expect and never show up when you think they definitely will. :cop: Does anyone know what the "no license" fine is? Me and some friends were trying to figure it out. I guess I could have asked the Warden when he was there but my wind blown brain wasn't thinking too clearly last night. LOL Has anyone had any bad experiences with Wardens? This one was a nice guy, as has been all of my experiences with Wardens...but my buddy was suprised that he was nice and said his experiences have been bad. The first question I asked him is if he had broken any laws. LOL He said no but they had typically been rude anyway.

Oh and the fishing report is only Gafftops on squid were being caught. I was there from 8 to 12.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I ate some of the fish the other night, it sure didn't taste like a $225 fish but it was good.


Oh man, lol. So how does a $225.00 fish taste?

Greenie for that one and for being a good sport about the whole thing, lol.

TH


----------



## fishhazard28 (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe the JP will cut you some slack as the GW did. Since you offered the full truthful information. But as the concensus in this blog string indicates you need to know the rules of the game before you put your line in the water. I wouls start saving $ now a little at a time, maybe it won't hurt so bad.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

CoonBubba said:


> LOL Has anyone had any bad experiences with Wardens?


Yep. They're people too. They also deal with more armed violators than any other branch of Law Enforcement. Some of them have had a bad day. Some genuinely dislike hunters and fishermen. Like most people, most of the time, if you are friendly, respectful, and pleasant to them they will return the gesture.

State GWs TEND to be much more pleasant than their Fed counterparts. You see a FCO coming, chances are it's going to be a drag.


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

I took a couple of novices out for some red fishing at the jetties. We caught a couple that were just over the mark, so I had them tag them...put line through the jaw and tied 'em off. Problem was that I didn't tell them to cut out the dates! MY FAULT! Fortunately, the GW who checked us at the dock recognized me and my boat and gave me a warning and a handshake. I really appreciated it since the rookies were just following my instructions.


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

*Thing is...*



Beto said:


> I called yesterday and they havn't recived the ticket yet from TPW. The nice lady informed me that the usual fine is $225 . They will send me a letter with a form to fill out if I want to protest etc.
> I ate some of the fish the other night, it sure didn't taste like a $225 fish but it was good.


If you keep eating the fish bit by bit, eventually it'll add up to a $225 fish...

Good luck on your ticket!


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

*Update......*

Recived the letter from the judge, the fine is *$250* !!

My plan is to plead "no contest" and return the letter with an explanation.
Maybe she will reduce the fine a bit. It's worth a shot since I feel like I was completely honest about the whole situation. What do ya'll think???


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## roundeye (Jun 7, 2006)

I can tell you that an "undersized" trout cost me $219.00 in Texas City after my son unknowingly mis-measured one last fall.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

*Beto*

It don't hurt to ask. You already know the answer if you don't ask. Good luck.
And thanks for the Post - I think we all learned something from reading all the replies.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

if I have to take a guess, I would say the ticket will be 243.00 Only reason is because a few fishing trips ago, 3 tickets for improperly tagged oversize redfish were written on the boat I was on, all because the anglers didnt cut out the dates on the tags


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

jeepjoe said:


> It don't hurt to ask. You already know the answer if you don't ask. Good luck.
> And thanks for the Post - I think we all learned something from reading all the replies.


Well, it could. He's skating on the restitution and if the judge doesn't like the letter, she might add that back on. I think I'd pay and be grateful.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Beto said:


> Recived the letter from the judge, the fine is *$250* !!
> 
> My plan is to plead "no contest" and return the letter with an explanation.
> Maybe she will reduce the fine a bit. It's worth a shot since I feel like I was completely honest about the whole situation. What do ya'll think???


I say, pay it and be done with it. You were in the wrong and have a chance to learn from it. They were courteous, and doing the job they are underpaid to do. End of story.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

i'll never keep another bull red again. Fun to catch but are a pain in the arse to clean and don't taste so great. I wouldn't mind having a 50"er on the wall though!!


Jeff


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

Bend over, pay it, and don't say a word. (Oh, and don't do it again.)


----------



## bux2dux23 (Mar 6, 2007)

Lack of knowledge is no excuse to the gw unfortunately. At least you know now. Your fine wont be that much at all since he didnt take your fish. good luck!!


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

*Update*

I JUST PAID THE ********* $250 FINE!!

To protest it I would have had to physically go to the court just to set a court date and then go back down for a hearing. Same with payment plan. they want you to come down physically and set up a pmt plan. Either way I would be out $100 in gas so I swallowed hard and cussed the whole way to the post office!!
Lesson learned!!

Oh yeah, on the way to the lake I got pulled over and ticketed by DPS for unregistered trailer. It's been out since '03 so I guess my luck finally ran out. This one is only $140 
Talk about blowing my fishing budget for the year!At least I can play golf for free, I should be a scratch golfer by end of summer LOL!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

That just bites.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Pay To Play, Live and Learn.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Ask for defered adjudication, or defensive fishing course, just joking, I have been guilty of doin the same thing. If I had been at the dock fillin out the tag they probably would have ticketed me also.
Be cool,
cloudfishing


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

For one thing, Parks and Wildlife fines are $25-$500.

And you don't have to go to the judge. In the bottom right hand corner of the ticket I guarantee you there is a phone number to contact the judge. You should be able to do it all over phone.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Like they say, "when it rains, it pours" But you'll be good to go now. It usually takes a few fines and court dates to realize that there is no way to beat the system, and as much as I hate the system, I am glad to be a part of it. You did the right thing, and don't feel bad, your not the first and you definitely won't be the last one to go through it. Tight lines bud.......and whatever you do, don't go golfing instead of fishing.....LOL!!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

adpostel said:


> ...It usually takes a few fines and court dates to realize that there is no way to beat the system, and as much as I hate the system, I am glad to be a part of it.


Man....Ain't this one true? It is much cheaper to keep everything legal (tagging procedures, trailer tags etc), than it is to get fined for it! At least it is here in my county. Good Luck Beto! Looks like you need to check your registration, inspection sticker, boat tags, trailer tags, etc and get them into shape. Not something they take lightly at the courthouse!



I got nailed for expired inspection once in High School b/c I was out of town in the summer for two weeks which happened to span the end of the month. The LEO could have cared less what my excuse was and didn't give me the optional grace period (he must have been having a bad day). He wrote me right up. (I was in the wrong...so deserved it.)

Even then, the fine was worth about 5 years of state inspection. I check all my vehicles stickers once a month or so since then. Just not worth the hassle or the fine in my mind.


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

*call an attorney*

i am from Crystal Beach, i HIGHLY recommend you call Mary Beth Nelson (409) 684-3067, she is the only attorney on the beach and knows the JP. she can probably get it knocked down for a small fee, much less than the fine will be. i got nailed a few years back, caught some snapper offhsore, min. size was 15" BUT state min size was 16", got me for a 15.5", for the TX GW it is where you have POSSESSION, not where you caught it. Anyway, she got it dismissed for me. Going before the JP will do you know good, kinda like a "speed trap" town and if you are not from there, you got no chance.
Good Luck.


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

Speaking of Game Wardens and tickets. If you're a kayaker DO NOT FORGET YOUR LIFE JACKET. That little mistake cost my buddy $350 at Sportsman's Road.


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

RP459 said:


> Speaking of Game Wardens and tickets. If you're a kayaker DO NOT FORGET YOUR LIFE JACKET. That little mistake cost my buddy $350 at Sportsman's Road.


Or if you have a boat with just a trolling motor.....you still need registration!
There are many little things like that people don't know.


----------



## DRAGNHOO (Apr 27, 2007)

Now that's some expensive Redfish....be sure to try it blackended next time...'cuz it looks like you're getting all the grilled your going to want.


----------



## jason (Sep 20, 2004)

Ouch sorry to hear about your troubles. That's one fish you're never going to forget!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the fine, but it might end up being a good investment, since I would bet that you read the regulations very carefully from now on. It might save you money in the long run.

Still sucks though.

Kinda like losing an expensive rod on a "good" fishing trip. The trip is good, but the loss of the gear leaves a sour image.


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

About 2 months ago I took a **** that cost me $325. I was on the way back from Matagorda and stopped at a closed walmart, went to the side of the fertilizer stacks, and started to go when a spot light got me. **** luck, cop just happened to be coming down a slow road, see me in the dark, and charge the maxium. Dude was a total DlCK, I was being polite but he obviously wasn't going to be nice so I just stopped being polite too after I got the ticket.


----------

